# What's your motto?



## Owen (Mar 22, 2011)

So, what's your personal motto?

Mine is a tie between "Everything is possible", and "Shoot everything that moves".

I've asked a few other people, and got some interesting results.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 22, 2011)

Give less of a ****.


----------



## teller (Mar 22, 2011)

Feeling important makes one heavy, clumsy and vain.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2011)

Whatever it takes.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 22, 2011)

Thou shouldn't zeik so much


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 22, 2011)

Risk it for a biscuit.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 22, 2011)

Goal in life: Live forever...so far so good!


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 22, 2011)

_"Never hope so/to/too much"_
Dont know the correct term in english


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 22, 2011)

Life happens-


----------



## Shortey (Mar 22, 2011)

My motto? **** lotto. I get the seven digits from your mother for a dollar tomorrow.


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 22, 2011)

Shortey said:


> My motto? **** lotto. I get the seven digits from your mother for a dollar tomorrow.


 
awesome movie!


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2011)

"Because that would make sense :fp"

In one of my classes we had a substitute who is a physics teacher, and the school has been looking for a physics teacher for over 2 terms.
So, why didn't the school hire him as the physics teacher... because that would make sense.


----------



## JyH (Mar 22, 2011)

You miss 100% of the shots you miss.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 22, 2011)

****** And move on
(As in, if something bad happens, get it out of your system and forget about it.)


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 22, 2011)

When in doubt...mumble


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 22, 2011)

Not my motto, but my friend's on xbox is: one million shots, one kill.
:fp


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2011)

All you need is love.
Love is all you need.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2011)

Never do something today, when you can put it on your todo list tomorrow...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 22, 2011)

"He who who makes a beast out of himself gets rid of the pain of being human" - Samuel Johnson

The goal is have fun; merely the objective is to win. (Makes little sense, but... Whatever; you get the point)


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2011)

"Do I know you?"


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 22, 2011)

Hakuna Matata  no, I don't really have one...


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 22, 2011)

Life is easier when you stop caring. 

Or see my sig


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Life is easier when you stop caring.
> 
> Or see my sig



Does that mean that you've stopped caring, or that your life is difficult?


----------



## Logan (Mar 22, 2011)

"When in doubt, J-perm it out."


----------



## Rook (Mar 22, 2011)

"If at first you don't succeed, destroy any evidence that you ever tried."


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 22, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Never do something today, when you can put it on your todo list tomorrow...


 


Rook said:


> "If at first you don't succeed, destroy any evidence that you ever tried."


 
^ these two, story of my life.


----------



## Escher (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey, hey, hey, hey, smoke weed every day.





...But ya for srs I <3 John Locke.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 22, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Does that mean that you've stopped caring, or that your life is difficult?


 
I mean don't sweat the small stuff or the stuff you can't change.


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 22, 2011)

"Why? Because it is possible."


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 22, 2011)

Genius is one percent inspiration, ninety-nine percent perspiration.

Everything comes to him who hustles while he waits.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 22, 2011)

Escher said:


> Hey, hey, hey, hey, smoke weed every day.


 
Don't forget to cite your quotations.


----------



## ianography (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine is "Last one to class, first one on welfare!"

And my friend's is "It's time to nut up or shut up."

If you can guess where these two quotes came from, I'll be very impressed.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 22, 2011)

"there is no such thing as "I can't", it's just that your not trying enough."


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 22, 2011)

Talent is a word people use as an excuse for not admitting that they are not willing to work hard.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2011)

You can do what you want to
Anything you want it's up to you
You for me, and me for you
You can be
anything
you wanna be

IN LIVING COLOR!



HaraldS said:


> Risk it for a biscuit.


 


Shortey said:


> My motto? **** lotto. I get the seven digits from your mother for a dollar tomorrow.


 
I see a connection here .

Also, LOL.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> Mine is "Last one to class, first one on welfare!" Freaks And Geeks: Kowchevski: Last one to class first one on welfare. It's your choice.
> 
> And my friend's is "It's time to nut up or shut up." Zombieland : [from trailer]
> Tallahassee: Time to nut up or shut up!
> ...



I don't know what it is. I just googled it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2011)

"Set your expectations low and avoid disappointment."


----------



## ianography (Mar 22, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> I don't know what it is. I just googled it.


 
Aw, that ain't as cool.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 22, 2011)

It's nice to be great, but it's great to be nice.


----------



## (X) (Mar 22, 2011)

Det blir aldri folk av fe.
Cows will never be men.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 23, 2011)

If I can get that fast of a time, I can get faster, even if its by .01


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 23, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 23, 2011)

Forget the past, remember the future.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 23, 2011)

I PK'd Your Mom


----------



## Edward (Mar 23, 2011)

Even if it's not my quote, it still gets me through some things. I play my best football thinking stuff like this .-.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 23, 2011)

miniGOINGS said:


> "Set your expectations low and avoid disappointment."


 
Eww. How about not setting expectations at all and running with what you get dealt?

Mine's probably a tie between "Roll with the punches", or "It's always wiser to understand than to be understood."


----------



## teller (Mar 23, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Eww. How about not setting expectations at all and running with what you get dealt?
> 
> Mine's probably a tie between "Roll with the punches", or "It's always wiser to understand than to be understood."


I like both of these.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 23, 2011)

Hast Du Krümel in der Spalte, ist es Kacke und zwar alte.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 23, 2011)

Owen said:


> So, what's your personal motto?
> 
> Mine is a tie between "*Everything is possible*", and "Shoot everything that moves".
> 
> I've asked a few other people, and got some interesting results.



One of my friends says this, he blocks his ears every time I start talking to him about it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24728-Motivational-Mantras-Mottos-for-Life

I chose "Go slow and look ahead."


----------



## LarsN (Mar 23, 2011)

"If you think too much about something, it's because you're avoiding the answer you already know." - me


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 23, 2011)

"**** happens."
"I just don't give a ****."
"Life's too short to be anything, but happy."


----------



## Selkie (Mar 23, 2011)

Stickability is 95% of ability.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 23, 2011)

Go hard out, s*** happens, then s*** happens... TOUCHE!


----------



## Godmil (Mar 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> ...But ya for srs I <3 John Locke.


 
I thought you meant John Locke.

I'll go for: "Expect the worst, but hope for the best." Think I heard it in a Jackie Chan film from the 80's.


----------



## stoic (Mar 23, 2011)

Ask for what you want


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 23, 2011)

"If the early bird gets the worm, then the late worm doesn't get eaten!!" - Me


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 23, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> > Es irrt der Mensch, so lange er strebt.
> 
> 
> Does that mean that you've stopped caring, or that your life is difficult?



It actually means
Humans will err as long as they strive.


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 23, 2011)

"Who cares"


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 23, 2011)

If I can get an A without doing the reading or studying, why should I read and study?


----------



## Kian (Mar 23, 2011)

"My philosophy, in essence, is the concept of man as a heroic being, with his own happiness as the moral purpose of his life, with productive achievement as his noblest activity, and reason as his only absolute." ~Ayn Rand


----------



## riffz (Mar 23, 2011)

Woner posted this but I second it:

http://dogandponyshowwebsite.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/carl-sagan-smoke-weed-everyday.jpg


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes said:


> It actually means
> Humans will err as long as they strive.


 
I think he meant the second one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 23, 2011)

If you'll never see them again, why not?


----------



## Olji (Mar 23, 2011)

The person who owns the most toys when he dies wins! xD


----------



## Brest (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't fake the funk on a Shaolin Monk.


----------



## goflb (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanna be the very best, like no one ever was


----------



## Rob2109 (Mar 25, 2011)

"Sometimes too much to drink is barely enough"

Thats a Mark Twain quote that I like, otherwise:

Don't let the b**tards get you down.


----------



## JyH (Mar 25, 2011)

ianography said:


> Mine is "Last one to class, first one on welfare!"
> 
> And my friend's is "It's time to nut up or shut up."
> 
> If you can guess where these two quotes came from, I'll be very impressed.


 I'm not gonna look them up, but I know the second is from Zombieland.


----------



## souljahsu (Mar 25, 2011)

"If a puzzle can be scrambled,
then it can be solved."


----------



## ianography (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, I have another quote I made by myself: If it was said by Glenn Beck, it must be a lie.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 25, 2011)

If the position I take is no longer supported by the facts, I change my mind. What do you do?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't mean to brag, I don't mean to boast, but I like hot butter on my breakfast toast.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2011)

Gotta git down on friday


----------



## Brest (Mar 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> When you just got a nifty new hammer, everything looks like a nail.


:tu


----------



## brunson (Mar 26, 2011)

_Never eat anything bigger than your head._


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2011)

"You can't handle the truth!"


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 28, 2011)

"Do not forget that you are going to die" -John Campbell


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 28, 2011)

"I can be what I want to, and all I need is to get my boogie down"

Boogie down - Al Jarreau


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> "You can't handle the truth!"


----------

